# Apple reveals new iPod.



## DeMoN (Sep 9, 2008)

http://money.cnn.com/2008/09/09/technology...dex.htm?cnn=yes

Note the vertical screen orientation.


----------



## Minox (Sep 9, 2008)

Meh, not worth buying when you already have an iPod.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 9, 2008)

gud gud
but im not interested in it i already saw its prototypes on engadget
im happy with my 8 gb nano


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 9, 2008)

Here I am! Ready to bash the new Ipod!

I'm actually surprised the pics on the internet were true. Everyone, including myself, thought it was a fake.....

Oh well. I'm planning on getting a Cowon S9 or the Archos 605 anyway.  Ipod nanos are useless to me.


----------



## Mars (Sep 9, 2008)

So the rumors are true. It looks a bit like knockoff nano to me, although I admit the design is much more ergonomically pleasing.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 9, 2008)

nah, the 3rd generation of Ipod nano is better


----------



## Minox (Sep 9, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> nah, the 3rd generation of Ipod nano is better


I prefer the 2nd generation, no need for videos on such a small screen.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 9, 2008)

looks like a MP4


----------



## matriculated (Sep 9, 2008)

The iPod Touch now has hardware volume control and speaker - that's good... unless you own one of the old ones like me.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 9, 2008)

Amusing that the iPod is being killed off by the iPhone.  =P


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Screen is still too small for movies IMO

Heck, I found the PSP screen too small for movies!


----------



## Prime (Sep 9, 2008)

ah fuck-a-ducks.

Not another iPod? Give it a rest Apple.

EDIT: *reads news story* It is a nano?! ugh.


----------



## Orc (Sep 9, 2008)

I prefer the stubby iPod nano. It looks so cute being small and chubby. _I want to eat it._


----------



## Gore (Sep 9, 2008)

Been waiting for this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope it drops the price on the 30gig zune so I can buy that instead of a nasty 30gig ipod! 
Though I envious of ipod being able to play mp4's...

I'd still like an ipod touch (v1, the new features don't interest me at all in fact are turn-offs), but I'd need the 32gig which costs more than I am worth


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a bunch of photos.  There seems to be a very large variety of colors.  
http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/New-iPods-un...c/090908newipod






Rainbow galore.


----------



## Orc (Sep 9, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Here's a bunch of photos.  There seems to be a very large variety of colors.
> http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/New-iPods-un...c/090908newipod
> 
> 
> ...


The colors have already been up on Apple's official site.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 9, 2008)

The yellow one's so pretty


----------



## epicelite (Sep 9, 2008)

WTF another iShit?


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 9, 2008)

It looks like a 1st gen Nano (like I have, I love them) just with the screen raised. Looks really stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 9, 2008)

I think it's the best out of all the nano generations


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 9, 2008)

First time I call an iPod "ugly".

I'm getting a Touch tho. The nano is just plain ugly, a Zune imitation.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 9, 2008)

boooring mp3 player is booooring


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like cheap chinese nano knockoffs


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 9, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Here's a bunch of photos.  There seems to be a very large variety of colors.
> http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/New-iPods-un...c/090908newipod
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha. It still looks pretty bad. It's soo vertical.


----------



## JPH (Sep 9, 2008)

They release new iPods like every month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The new iPod Nano look a bit shit, but the iPod Touch is at a fair price now.
Also, pretty nice how they boosted the iPod Classic memory up to 120gb.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 9, 2008)

Feck sake. I only bought a Touch a few months ago and now they add a volume button and speaker, that I really could do with in some situations... Sigh... Should have been there from the start.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 9, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Feck sake. I only bought a Touch a few months ago and now they add a volume button and speaker, that I really could do with in some situations... Sigh... Should have been there from the start.


Hehe told ya on IRC some time ago


----------



## Urza (Sep 9, 2008)

Only idiots will buy this.

50USD more fetches you something infinitely more useful.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 9, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Feck sake. I only bought a Touch a few months ago and now they add a volume button and speaker, that I really could do with in some situations... Sigh... Should have been there from the start.
> Apple's been doing this planned obsolescence shit for years...
> 
> 
> ...


At least it's not that bad with Nintendo.  Only thing that bugs me is the new Wii Motion Plus thing.  They should have had that when they sold the Wii.


----------



## Urza (Sep 9, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iTouch, obviously.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 10, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 10, 2008)

*goes to watch Apple keynote like he's been doing for the past 2-3 years*


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 10, 2008)

OMG OMG!!! THEIR STEALING FROM ZUNE!!!!!!!

(apple fanboy in a microsoft user's shoes)

looks gay, still wont buy. Zune does what they did better


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 10, 2008)

I might get an iPod Touch, because it is now really cheap.


----------



## mflo (Sep 10, 2008)

Godddd, This is one reason why I hate Apple (I like Apple too, lol) .  I got an ipod nano 3G back in May. $149 for 4GB silver model.  Now the 4Gs are $149 for 8GB in any color you want! AHhhhhsd;flkjsad;flkjsa;dflkjs. That pisses me off.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 10, 2008)

what the fuck apple. White is apple's color. Now its like they dont make any at all. Only a white iphone.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 10, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> what the fuck apple. White is apple's color. Now its like they dont make any at all. Only a white iphone.


White is Apple's color? The only white products they have is the iPhone and the MacBook, and rumor has it they'll be refreshing their line of Laptops/Desktops soon too, so colors might change.


----------



## Urza (Sep 10, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://images.google.com/images?um=1&h...G=Search+Images


----------



## Dwight (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm glad I got a Zune.


----------



## Neko (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks damn sexy if you ask me.
But it's damn expensive too!
Not worth the money I guess. :\


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 10, 2008)

In the first picture, the ipod looked like a piece of paper.

i liked the original nano the best. who needs color.


----------



## layzieyez (Sep 11, 2008)

I watch skateboarding videos on my 3g nano and other video podcasts I subscribe to during my morning commute on the ferry.  I don't know how anybody can expect to watch a full length movie on these.  For the limited viewing I use mine for, the tiny screen is fine.


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> In the first picture, the ipod looked like a piece of paper.
> 
> i liked the original nano the best. who needs color.


True dat, I think the original Nano is the coolest of the Nanos. The new I think looks BUTT UGLY, but I'm the only one who thinks that. I'm with Ferrariman, I wanna get an iPod Touch if the prices are dropping. The iPod Touch is the coolest iPod, but the first gen Nano will always be the best Nano 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Just edited my bad computer spelling


----------



## Translucentbill (Sep 12, 2008)

What is the point in taking the old nano, turning it into a fat square one that plays videos, then turning it  into the tall skinny "Nano-chromatic"?   

Although i do like the many colors and the larger memory.


Im still more interested in getting the ipod classic though! 120GB FTW!


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> What is the point in taking the old nano, turning it into a fat square one that plays videos, then turning it  into the tall skinny "Nano-chromatic"?
> 
> Although i do like the many colors and the larger memory.
> 
> ...


True. I would buy an old RETRO iPod just so I have actual memory, and I hated those video playing nanos, OMG, I don't like the OS, the look, and btw, I didn't mean it's looks butt ugly with every color, just that putrid gray and BLACK comBo.

EDIT, with the link included in the comment that was quoted in THIS comment, don't those pictures of those iPods with different colors remind u of iPod Minis?


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 12, 2008)

oh awesome colors. I wouldnt get one, but the price is about right. 149A$ for 8gb and shit loads of features? It cool. But i hate the design.

I think people only hate apple because they dont want apple to release a new improved one. 
Whats so bad about apple releasing new ones?
Its the same price and has better features!
I dont give a shit if i saw someone with a new touch. My touch does the job just fine.

The nano looks like a vibrator.


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> oh awesome colors. I wouldnt get one, but the price is about right. 149A$ for 8gb and shit loads of features? It cool. But i hate the design.
> 
> I think people only hate apple because they dont want apple to release a new improved one.
> Whats so bad about apple releasing new ones?
> ...


Dude Touches are sooooo sweet.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 12, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> They release new iPods like every month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then they killed off the thicker 160GB


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


160.Gig.a.bytes?






[MY iPod]


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Sep 12, 2008)

Personally, I think iPods are overrated anyway.  The basic firmware and GUI is pretty crappy, except on the iPod Touch.  The only way (remember this is my opinion only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to make them better is to put hacked firmware on them.  Like Rockbox.


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

gamma93 said:
			
		

> Personally, I think iPods are overrated anyway.  The basic firmware and GUI is pretty crappy, except on the iPod Touch.  The only way (remember this is my opinion only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, Im definitely gonna hack my 1st gen Nano.


----------

